# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  " فتاوى الإمام الألباني في الرقية وعلاج أمراض السحر والمس والعين . متجدد "

## المعيصفي

" فتاوى الإمام الألباني في الرقية وعلاج أمراض السحر والمس والعين . متجدد "
لا شك أن أصحاب النفوس المريضة والأغراض الدنيئة والشهوات لا يتركون بابا ولا طريقا إلا وفتحوه أو سلكوه من أجل تحقيق أغراضهم وشهواتهم .
ومن هؤلاء قوم اتخذوا من الرقية مهنة .
ورفعوا شعارات كاذبة بأنهم على الكتاب والسنة وأن رقيتهم هي الرقية الشرعية فتحوا العيادات في مناطقهم وفتحوا المنتديات والمواقع على الانترنت للرقية ! وشعارهم " الرقية على الكتاب والسنة ".
ولقد كان الإمام الألباني رحمه الله تعالى من أكثر العلماء الذين بينوا حال هؤلاء وحذر منهم وبين البدع والضلالات والخرافات التي يمارسونها .
وإني عزمت بإذن الله تعالى على نشر ما تيسر لي من فتاوى الإمام الألباني حول موضوع الرقية والتعامل مع الجن وطرق علاج أمراض السحر والمس والعين .
وستكون المشاركات على شكل تعليقات على المنشور الأول لكي تكون الفتاوى مجموعة في موضع واحد وغير متفرقة .
والله المستعان .

----------


## المعيصفي

الفتوى رقم  " 1  " 
" كتابة الآيات وبلها بالماء والاستحمام بها للعلاج ."
السؤال :
 " يا شيخ . هل ( جواز الرقية ) هل الرقية الشرعية بكتابة آيات من القرآن بما فيها التي تذكر السحر _ببل هذه الآيات_ كتابتها ثم بلّها في الماء حتى تذوب ثم الاستحمام بالماء 

الجواب : 
ما فيه رقية إلا بالتلاوة .السنة لا رقية إلا بالتلاوة .أما الكتابة ومحو الكتابة بالماء هذا يقول به بعض العلماء ولكن لم نجد له أثرا في السنة

من شريط رقم 28

----------


## المعيصفي

الفتوى رقم 2 
" حكم كتابة القرآن على ورق ثم بله بالماء وشرب مائه ." 
*السائل : أنا أسال واحد شيخ حتى هم يقولون يكتبوا آية من القرآن يعملوا الورق مسحوق ثم يشرب الماء فهل هذا جائز أم لا يجوز ؟*

*الشيخ الألباني :*
*أما كتابة القرآن وغسل هذه الكتابة وشرب الماء هذا يقول به بعض العلماء لكن لا نعلم لذلك أصلا من السنة الصحيحة التي وردت عن النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم ،
عندنا التعوذ ، قراءة القرآن، الترقية بالقرآن وبما جاء عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، هذا ثابت أما ان يقرأ ويكتب في صحيفة ثم ينقع بالماء ويشرب هذا لا نعلم له أصلا في السنة .*


شريط رقم 81

----------


## المعيصفي

الفتوى رقم 3 :
* " ما الوسيلة الثانية في الرقية إن لم تنفع قراءة القرآن ؟ "*
*
السائل : * 
*كما ورد في الحديث عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام  إذا  ما صار نتيجة .*
*
الشيخ الألباني  :* 
*يعني إذا ما صار نتيجة بتلاوة كلام الله راح يصير نتيجة  بفضل الشيخ المزعوم .. ما في وسيلة غير الاستعاذة بالله من شر شياطين الإنس والجن والالتجاء إلى الله والتضرع إليه بكل قلب خاشع مقبل على الله ليعافيه الله ويشفيه هذا هو السبيل ليس إلا .*
*السائل :* 
*زين شيخنا فيه أحاديث وردت غير المعوذات كرقية مثلا  عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم غير المعوذات.*
*الشيخ :* 
*ما أعلم شيئا آخر* 
*السائل :* 
*إذن لا يجوز الذهاب إليهم * 
*الشيخ :* 
*أبدا لا يجوز** .
لأن هؤلاء أكثرهم أحسن ما يقال فيهم أنهم أصحاب مهنة وصنعة بدهم يعتاشوا فيها أو بها وهي صنعة غير مشروعة هذا أقل ما يقال فيهم وإلا ففيهم  دجالين وفيهم كذابين والله المستعان ."
*
*انتهى  أسئلة عبر الهاتف (345)**( 00:37:41 )*

----------


## المعيصفي

الفتوى رقم 4 :
 حكم كتابة آيات من القرآن للعلاج ؟


السائل : طيب يا شيخ لو ثبت لي أنه واحد منهم يعالج بالقرآن الكريم هل يجوز لي الذهاب له .

الشيخ : بس بالقرآن الكريم ؟ 

السائل : يكتب الحجب . يكتب الآيات على حجاب .

الشيخ : هلا ـ الآن ـ كشفت القناع لما قلت يكتب حجب . هؤلاء لازم تبتعد عنهم تفر منهم فرارك من الأسد .

السائل : يعني هذه تنطبق عليها أحاديث النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام بالنسبة للتِوَلَة .

الشيخ : نعم .

السائل : ولو كان فيها قرآن كريم ؟ 

الشيخ : ولو كان .

السائل : إذن لا يجوز كتابة القرآن على الحجب . فقط القراءة .

الشيخ  : أي نعم بس القراءة لأنه بالرغم مما جاء في الأحاديث من التحذير عن اتخاذ  التمائم وما شابهها ففي كتابة القرآن في مثل ما في هذه التمائم تعطيل عن  تلاوتها والاستعانة بها .





شريط رقم 345

----------


## المعيصفي

الفتوى رقم 5 :
*ما حكم كتابة آية الكرسي في الرقية** .* 
الفتوى رقم 5 :
*ما حكم كتابة آية الكرسي في الرقية** .* 
*السائل : يا شيخ لو كان شخص مثلا ما يقرأ القرآن ـ أمي ـ وطلب مني مثلا أن أرقيه :*


*الشيخ :  ارقه . ارقه .*


*السائل : بالقراءة فقط .**الشيخ : نعم .**السائل : أما لا يجوز كتابة آية الكرسي أو المعوذات :*


*الشيخ : لا يجوز*

*شريط رقم 354*

----------


## المعيصفي

الفتوى رقم 6 : 

كتابة آيات ووضعها على مكان الألم والمرض .


السائل :

ما حكم من وضع بعض آيات من القرآن أو قرآن على مكان فيه وجع من جسمه مستشهدا بجواز الرقية على مكان الوجع بالقرآن الكريم


الشيخ : 
لا هذا ليس مشروعا . 
الرقية هي أن يتلو الإنسان على نفسه أو على موضع مرضه بما جاء في القرآن أو في بعض الأدعية الصحيحة من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام .
أما أن يستعمل حجابا هذا من المحدثات .
وبعض العلماء المتقدمين يعتبرونه تميمة ولو كان من كلام الله عز وجل .
فكل ما يعلق فهو تميمة .
لكن بين أن يكون هذا المعلق كلام لله عز وجل أو دعاء من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وبين أن يكون من الكلام الغير مفهوم الذي قد يكون شركا وقد يكون ضلالا هذا هو الفرق لكن النتيجة كله تميمة إلا أنه بعض الشر أهون من بعض.
لا يجوز إلا الرقية .
أما تعليق آية أو حديث في مكان ما من الإنسان أو من الدار أو ما شابه ذلك هذا من محدثات الأمور .
السائل : أثر لابن عمرو في تعليق آيات على ابنه صح أم لا 
الشيخ : لا ما صح 

شريط رقم 485

----------


## المعيصفي

الفتوى رقم 7 :
الاستعانة بالجن في العلاج والقراءة في الماء .


السائل :
 هذه الأمور السحرية والصرع بالطريقة الشرعية التي وردت في الأحاديث .
 فبعض الجني يخرج من الإنس ثم يعود مرة أخرى فأستخدم معه أسلوب الشدة وبأتي  بشريطة باكتب عليها بعض الآيات من سورة البروج والعشر آيات الأوائل من  الصافات وآية الكرسي وأحرق هذه الشريطة وأنا أقرأ فيها الآيات .
 فعن تجارب لا يعود الشيطان إلى المريض بعد ذلك .
 وهناك نفس الأسلوب أجيب الماء مثلا أو الزيت وباقرأ عليها وأعطيه للمريض  وأسقيه بدون تسمية حتى لا يسمي ولكن أثناء حضور الشيطان أو الجني اللي لابس  الشخص .
 يعني أثناء الشرب وهو بيشرب يكون الجني موجود يعني ما بيكون الشخص نفسه هو اللي يشرب يكون الجني موجود فما الحكم في ذلك .


الشيخ : 
 لا شك أن الحكم في هذه الصورة التي وصفتها هو من الأمور التي تدخل في عموم  قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام ( وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإن كل محدثة بدعة وكل  بدعة ضلالة وكل ضلالة في النار )
من الملاحظ في هذا الزمان . زمن تكاثر الفتن وتنوعها أن من هذه الفتن انتشار دعاوى تسلط الجن على الإنس من جهة .
 وادعاء وجود ناس يسمون أيضا بغير أسمائهم مشايخ يعالجون هؤلاء المصابين بالجن .
 نحن لا ننكر طبعا في نصوص الكتاب والسنة والسلف الصالح تسلط الجن على  الإنس بما يسمى ما يشبه الصرع مثلا وقد لا يقترن معه صرع ظاهر هذه حقيقة لا  ننكرها .
 لأنه ثبت في السنة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد عالج بعض من كانوا أصيبوا بمس الجن لهم .
لكننا ننكر كل وسيلة تحدث في هذه القرون أو في هذا القرن الأخير ومن ذلك ما وصفت من الآيات التي تكتب ثم تحرق ونحو ذلك .
 فأنا أعظ كل مسلم يتبنى معنا وجوب الرجوع إلى الكتاب والسنة . 
 ويتبنى معنا ( خير الهدى هدى محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ). 
 ويتبنى معنا قول أصحابه الكرام ( اتبعوا ولا تبتدعوا فقد كفيتم عليكم بالأمر العتيق )
 ننصح كل مسلم يشاركنا في الإيمان بهذه الأسس وبهذه القواعد الإسلامية أن لا يزيد في معالجته مشاكل تلبس الجن بالإنس إلا بتلاوة القرآن لا أكثر من ذلك إطلاقا .
ولا يجوز مكالمة الشيطان المتلبس بالإنسان ولا استنباؤه واستخباره عن السحر الذي به سحر هذا المسحور مثلا وأين هذا السحر لأن هذا يدخل في الاستعانة بالجن .
 ولا شك أن الاستعانة بالجن هو شر من الاستعانة بالكفار الذي وقع في هذا الزمان .
 ذلك لأن الله عز وجل يقول في بيان سبب من أسباب ضلال المشركين الذين بعث  إليهم الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام قال {وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ رِجَالٌ مِّنَ  الْإِنسِ يَعُوذُونَ بِرِجَالٍ مِّنَ الْجِنِّ فَزَادُوهُمْ رَهَقاً }الجن6
 الاستعانة بالجن هو طلب العون منهم . طلب العلم منهم . طلب العلاج منهم .
 فلا يجوز إذن ما ابتلي به كثير من الشباب وفيهم أشخاص نعرفهم متمسكون  بإسلامهم لكن رأيتهم متمسكين بإسلامهم كتلك المرأة التي تقتصر على الخمار  دون الجلباب أو تقتصر على الجلباب دون الخمار ولا تجمع بين الأمرين .
 ولذلك فنحن ننصح هؤلاء الشباب المسلمين الذين معنا بالخط الذي ذكرناه ببعض أصوله وقواعده آنفا 
أن لا يزيدوا في معالجة المصروع أو المصاب بمس من الجن بأكثر من قراءة آيات من القرآن الكريم .


شريط رقم 518

----------


## المعيصفي

الفتوى رقم 8 : 
الاحتجاج بأقوال بعض العلماء من السلف على طرق العلاج بالقرآن محدثة .

السائل: بالنسبة للرقية هناك من يحتج علينا فيستدل ببعض كتب السلف، ويقول: استعمل بعض الصحابة والرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- القرآن في شفاء الأمراض، ونحن نعلم أن فيه شفاء للناس، فهل صح عن بعض الصحابة أن علق بعض آيات القرآن في أعناق المرضى، أو كتب بعض آيات من القرآن وغمسها في الماء وشرِبها و شرَّبها إلى المرضى وما حكم ذلك؟

الشيخ الألباني : 
أما أنه ثبت عن بعض الصحابة أنه فعل ذلك فلا، 
أما هل فُعل ذلك من بعض أفراد من السلف فبلى، لكن المسألة مختلف فيها .
ونحن نقول: ما جاء عن السلف مما اختُلف فيه حينذاك نحن نطبق الآية السابقة الذكر:(فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ)، (النساء:59). 
لاشك أن الدارس للسنة النبوية يعلم أن هناك رقى وتعاويذ سنها النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عن ربه كشفاء لكثير من الأمراض ومعالجة بهذه الرقى والأدعية.
فإن لم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أولاً؛ وعن الصحابة ثانياً أنهم علقوا بعض الآيات؛ 
ولم يثبت أن كُتبت في وعاء ثم شرب ماؤه للمعالجة والدواء؛ 
فنحن نقول حينذاك بقول بعض السلف الآخر الذين قالوا إن تعليق بعض الآيات القرآنية على الصدر أو تحت الإبط أو نحو ذلك هو من التمائم المحرمة في الإسلام .
وهنا نقول كما علمنا الرسول -عليه الصلاة والسلام- أن نقول وخير الهدى هدى محمد -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-، 
ولابد من كلمة الآن بناءً على انتمائنا إلى السلف نحن نقول نتمسك بمنهج السلف الذي اتفقوا عليه ولم يختلفوا فيه . أما إذا اختلفوا في بعض المسائل الفرعية فحينذاك نحن نعود إلى الأصل ألا وهو الكتاب والسنة فإذا اتفقوا فنحن معهم، 
وإذا اختلفوا طبقنا الآية السابقة: [فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآَخِرِ]: (النساء:59).


المرجع: فتاوى الشيخ الألباني
رقم الشريط:544 
رقم الفتوى:04

----------


## المعيصفي

الفتوى رقم 9 :

 طلب الرقية من الغير " الاسترقاء "


السؤال :

بالنسبة لقراءة القرآن للعامة أم للخاصة .

يعني بالنسبة للشيخ هنا يذهب إليه الناس ليقرأ القرآن عليهم 


يعني يجوز نفس الشخص المصاب يقرأ القرآن . يكفيه ذلك ؟
 أم يجوز له الذهاب ...؟


 جواب الإمام الألباني :

أن يقرأ المصاب القرآن بنفسه على نفسه خير له من أن يذهب إلى غيره و يطلب الرقية منه (خير) .

لأنه الحقيقة انكباب كثير من الناس على الذهاب إلى بعض المشايخ لطلب المعالجة منهم الأمر عندي ليس مشروعا بمثل هذا التوسع . حتى الذهاب عند إخواننا الأطباء ...


 فالمعروف اليوم في المعالجة الطبية المادية المعروفة أن الإنسان الذي يشعر بأي نوع من المرض يسارع للطبيب بل وأكثر من ذلك .

لا يشرع وأرجو الانتباه أقول لا يشرع ولا أقول لا يجوز أن يسارع المسلم إلى الطبيب لأقل مرض يشعر به فضلا عن أنه لا يشرع أن يفحص نفسه احتياطا .

لا أقول لا يجوز 

لا يجوز يعني حرام لا يشرع يعني لا يستحب .

السبب في هذا له صلة بسؤال أخينا محمد أنه واحد مريض مثلا

يروح يطلب قراءة قرآن من غيره أو يرقي نفسه .

كان الجواب أنه يرقي نفسه بنفسه أولى من أن يذهب إلى غيره

السبب . الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري ومسلم في صحيحيهما من حديث بن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

يدخل الجنة من أمتي يوم القيامة 70 ألف وجوههم كالقمر يوم البدر بغير حساب ولا عذاب .

ثم دخل عليه السلام حجرته فأخذ أصحابه يتظننون . من يكون هؤلاء السبعون ألف .

منهم من يقول نحن المهاجرون الذين هاجرنا في سبيل الله . 

منهم من يقول نحن الأنصار الذين ناصرنا رسول الله .

منهم من يقول لا هم هؤلاء أبناؤنا الذين يأتون من بعدنا يؤمنون بنبينا ولم يروه . 

طلع عليهم الرسول عليه السلام قائلا (هنا الشاهد ):

هم الذين لا يسترقون و لا يكتوون و لايتطيرون و على ربهم يتوكلون .

فقال أحدهم قال يا رسول الله أدعو الله أن يجعلني منهم قال أنت منهم قام آخر . قال يا رسول الله أدعو الله أن يجعلني منهم قال سبقك بها عكاشة ."

انتهى الحديث


الشاهد أن هذا الحديث يقول أن من صفات السبعين ألفا الذين يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب و وجوههم كالقمر ليلة البدر أنهم لا يطلبون الرقية من غيرهم .
 فذهاب الرجل إلى غيره يقول له ارقني ينافي هذه الفضيلة و هذا الذي نعنيه بأنه غير مشروع أي غير مستحب ............

كذلك هناك بعض المعالجات الطبية المادية والناجحة والمفيدة والثابت نفعها بالتجربة ألا وهو الكي وأيد الرسول عليه السلام ذلك في بعض الأحاديث الصحيحة حيث قال :

خير ما تداويتم به وذكر وكية بنار وأنهى أمتي عن الكي .

فإذن ليس كل معالجة و لو كانت ناجحة هي مشروعة شرعا منها الكي بالنار منها الاسترقاء طلب الرقية بالقرآن و بالتعاويذ المشروعة الواردة عن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام .
 هذا هو الحديث لكن من فقه الحديث الآن لماذا كان غير مشروع بل كان مكروها أن يطلب المسلم من أخيه المسلم الرقية بالقرآن أو بالتعاويذ عن الرسول عليه السلام .

لماذا ؟؟.

قال أهل العلم لأن طلبك الرقية من غيرك علاج غير ناجح غالبا قد ينجح و قد لا ينجح .
 إذن في هذه الحالة يحسن بالمسلم أن يتوكل على الله عز وجل ولذلك أنهى الحديث الذين وصفهم بقوله لا يسترقون ولا يكتوون ولا يتطيرون وعلى ربهم يتوكلون...




(الشريط رقم 628_ السؤال 4 )

----------


## المعيصفي

الفتوى رقم 10 :
حكم الرقية عن طريق سماعها من المسجل ؟


السائل : 
هل يجوز الرقية عن طريق شريط كاسيت؟


الإمام الألباني : 

هل يجوز الآذان ؟!

هل يجوز الإقامة ؟ !

إن كنت في شك حتى أجاوبك ! .

وإن كنت تعلم أنه لا يجوز فالجواب هو هو لا يجوز .

ولذلك أنا قلت في بعض المناسبات نظن الله أعلم إن كان الخبر صحيحا أن الآذان الموحد أحيانا على الأقل يذاع من شريط فإن كان هذا الخبر صحيحا فأنا أقول أخشى 

أن يأتي يوم يصلي الناس وراء كاسيت !


شريط رقم

616

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## المعيصفي

*الفتوى رقم 11.
استعمال الأعشاب والمواد الحسية في علاج المس الشيطاني .


قال الإمام الألباني رحمه الله تعالى ضمن إجابة سؤال عن حكم التعامل مع الجن :
النصيحة كما قلت آنفا أنه لا يجوز لمسلم أن يزيد على الرقية في معاجلة الإنسي الذي صرعه الجني ، 
يقرأ عليه ما شاء من كتاب الله ومن أدعية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الصحيحة.
وكفىأما الزيادة على ذلك بعضهم يستعملون بخور وبعضهم يستعملون  الزيت وهذه أشياء  أشياء  عجيبة جداً .

هذا كله توهيم على الناس ومحاولة الانفراد بهذه المهنة عن كل الناس؛
لأنه لو بقيت القضيةعلى تلاوة آيات كل واحد يستطيع أن يقرأ بعض الآيات 
وإذا بالجني يخرج،: لا. بدنا بقا نحيطه بشيء من التمويه والسرية -زعموا- 
حتى تكون مخصصة في طائفة دون طائفة.
أُذَكِرُ بقوله تعالى : { وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ رِجَالٌ مِنْ الإِنسِيَ عُوذُونَ بِرِجَالٍ مِنْ الْجِنِّ فَزَادُوهُمْ رَهَقاً } [الجن:6] .
نسأل الله عز وجل أن يحفظنا عن أن يصرفنا  إلى الاستعانة بالجن.

شريط678 سؤال رقم 6 الدقيقة 11


 
*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## المعيصفي

الفتوى رقم 12 :

 " ما حكم الرقية بقراءة الآيات وأدعية مأثورة في الماء ."

السائل:

ما رأيكم في التداوي
بالقرآن بطريقة القراءة مثلاً في كأس من الماء وتقريب الفم ...؟

الشيخ الألباني :

ما له أصل! هذا كالكتابة على الورقة ثم شعلها كما ذكرت آنفاً كل هذا ليس له أصل.

وكل خير في اتباع من سلف *** وكل شر في ابتداع من خلف

الشريط رقم 573 سؤال رقم 09

----------


## المعيصفي

الفتوى رقم 13 :

" حكم القراءة على الماء " 

السؤال :

القرأءة على الماء بعض الناس يعالجون بعض الحالات . . .؟

الشيخ الألباني: ما صح .

رقم الشريط: 485

----------


## المعيصفي

الفتوى رقم 14 :

" حكم التعامل مع الجن "

السؤال:
ما حكم التعامل مع الجن؟

جواب الشيخ الألباني :
" أقول: التعامل مع الجن ضلالة عصرية ، لم نكن نسمع من قبل - قبل هذا الزمان- 

تعامل الإنس مع الجن،ذلك أمرٌ طبيعي جداً، ألّا يمكن تعامل الإنس مع الجن باختلاف الطبيعتين؛
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام تأكيداً لما جاء في القرآن: ( خَلَقَ الْجَانَّ مِنْ مَارِجٍ مِنْ نَارٍ )
وزيادة على ما في القرآن قال عليه السلام: (خلقت الملائكة من نور، وخلق الجان من نار، وخلق آدم مما وصف لكم)

فإذن البشر خلقوا من طين والجان خلقوا من نار ،
 فأنا أعتقد أن من يقول بإمكان التعامل مع الجن مع هذا التفاوت في أصل الخلقة، مثله عندي كمثل من قد يقول -وما سمعنا بعد من يقول – ماذا ؟!!
تعامل الإنس مع الملائكة.
هل يمكن أن نقول بأن الإنس بإمكانهم أن يتعاملوا مع الملائكة؟ الجواب: لا. لماذا؟
نفس الجواب : خلقت الملائكة من نور وخلق آدم مما وصف لكم، أي: من تراب،

فهذا الذي خلق من تراب لا يمكنه أن يتعامل مع الذي خُلق من نور . 
كذلك أنا أقول : لا يمكن للإنسي أن يتعامل مع الجني بمعنى التعامل المعروف بيننا نحن البشر،
نعم . يمكن أن يكون هناك نوع من التعامل بين الإنس والجن، كما أنه يمكن أن يكون هناك نوع من التعامل بين الإنس والملائكة أيضاً، لكن هذا نادر نادر جدا جداً،
ولا يمكن ذلك مع الندرة إلا إذا شاء الملك وشاء الجان. 
أما أن يشاء الإنس أن يتعامل معاملة ما مع ملك ما فهذا مستحيل ، 
وأما أن يشاء الإنس أن يتعامل مع الجني رغم أنف الجني فهذا مستحيل؛ 
لأن هذا كان معجزة لسليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام، 
ولذلك جاء في الحديث الصحيح في البخاري أو مسلم أو في كليهما معا:أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم (قام يصلي يوماً بالناس إماماً، وإذا بهم يرونه كأنه يهجم على شيء ويقبض عليه، ولما سلّم قالوا له: يا رسول الله! رأيناك فعلت كذا وكذا، قال: نعم. إن الشيطان هجم -أو قال عليه السلام هذا المعنى- علي وفي يده شعلة من نار يريد أن يقطع علي صلاتي، فأخذت بعنقه حتى وجدت برد لعابه في يدي، ولولا دعوة أخي سليمان عليه السلام : { رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مُلْكاً لا يَنْبَغِي لأَحَدٍ مِنْ بَعْدِي } لربطته بسارية من سواري المسجد حتى يصبح أطفال المسلمين يلعبون به) 
لكنه عليه الصلاة والسلام تذكر دعاء أخيه سليمان عليه السلام: { رَبِّ َهَبْ لِي مُلْكاً لايَنْبَغِي لأَحَدٍ مِنْ بَعْدِي } ، لولا هذه الدعوة لربطه الرسول، لكنه لم يفعل؛ لأنه أطلق سبيله برغم أنه أراد أن يقطع عليه صلاته

فالآن ما يشاع في هذاالزمان من تخاطب الإنس مع الجن، أو الإنسي المتخصص في هذه المهنة زعم أن يتخاطب مع الجني، وأنه يتفاهم معه، وأنه يسأله عن داء هذا المصاب أو هذا المريض وعن علاجه، هذا إلى حدود معينة يمكن،
لكن يمكن واقعياً ولا يمكن شرعاً؛
لأن ليس ما هو ممكن واقعاً يمكن أو يجوز شرعاً..
يمكن للمسلم أن ينال رزقه بالحرام، كما ابتلي المسلمون اليوم بالتعامل بالربا معاملات كثيرة وكثيرة جداً، لكن هذا لا يمكن شرعا هذا لا يجوز شرعاً، فما كل مايجوز واقعاً يجوز شرعاً.
لذلك نحن ننصح الذين ابتلوا بإرقاء المصروعين من الإنس بالجن، ألا يحيدوا أو ألا يزيدوا على تلاوة القرآن على هذا المصروع أو ذاك في سبيل تخليص هذا الإنسي الصريع من ذاك الجني الصريع -صريع اسم مفعول، اسم فاعل-
ففي هذه الحدود فقط يجوز، وما سوى ذلك فيه تنبيه لنا في القرآن الكريم على أنه لا يجوز بشهادة الجن الذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله،
وقالوا كما حكى ربنا عز وجل في قرآنه :
وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ رِجَالٌ مِنْالإِنسِ يَعُوذُونَ بِرِجَالٍ مِنْ الْجِنِّ فَزَادُوهُمْ رَهَقاً [الجن:6]
وكانت الاستعاذة على أنواع،

الآن ما فيه حاجة للتعرض لها المهم أن الاستعانة بالجن سبب من الأسباب لإضلال الإنس؛ لأن الجني ما يخدم الإنسي لوجه الله، وإنما ليتمكن منه لقضاء وطره منه بطريقة أو بأخرى.
لقد كنا في زمن مضى ابتلينا بضلالة لم تكن معروفة من قبل، وهي استحضار عفوا التنويم المغناطيسي ، فكانوا يضللون الناس بشيء سموه بالتنويم المغناطيسي، يسلطون بصر شخص معين على شخص عنده استعداد لينام ثم يتكلم -زعم- في أمور غيبية،ومضى على هذه الضلالة ما شاء الله عز وجل من السنين تقديراً،
ثم حل محلها ضلالة جديدة وهي استحضار الأرواح، ولا نزال إلى الآن نسمع شيئاً عنها، ولكن ليس كما كنا نسمع من قبل .
ذلك لأنه حل محلها الآن الاتصال بالجن مباشرة لكن من طائفة معينين، وهم الذين دخلوا في باب الاتصال بالجن باسم الدين،
وهذا أخطر من ذي قبل،
فالتنويم المغناطيسي لم يكن باسم الدين وإنما كان باسم العلم، استحضار الأرواح كذلك لم يكن باسم الدين إنما كان باسم العلم أيضاً.

أما الآن فبعض المسلمين وقعوا في ضلالة الاستعانة بالجن باسم الدين،
أن الرسول عليه السلام ثبت عنه أنه قرأ بعض الآيات على بعض الناس الذين كانوا يصرعون من الجن فشفاهم الله، هذا صحيح؛
لكن هؤلاء بدءوا من هذه النقطة ثم وسعوا الدائرة إلى الكلام :
هل أنت مسلم ؟
لا ماني مسلم .
ما دينك؟
نصراني يهودي بوذي؟
وبعد ذلك يقولون له: أسلم تسلم،
و يقول: أشهد أن لا إلهإلا الله وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله،
آمن الإنس بكلام الجني وهم لا يرونه ولا يحسون به إطلاقاً،

نحن نعيش اليوم سنين طويلة نتعامل مع بني جنسنا -إنسمع إنس-سنين. وبعد كل هذه السنين يتبين لك أن الذي كنت تعامله كان غاشاً لك، فكيف تريد أن تتعامل مع رجل من الجن لا تعرف حقيقته؟ ويقول لك: أسلمت،ويقول لك سلفا : أنا مؤمن، وأنا في خدمتك، ماذا تريد مني؟ أنا حاضر. هذا نسمعه كثيراً،
سبحان الله!
من هنا يدخل الضلال على المسلمين كما يقال: (وما معظم النار إلا من مستصغر الشرر).
بدأنا مهنة نتعاطها في استخراج الجن من الإنس وتوسعنا فيها حتى صارت واسعة.

أخيرا جاء هذا السؤال . سؤال: هل يمكن التعامل مع الجن؟ الجواب لا يمكن إلا بما ذكرته آنفاً من التفصيل والنصيحة،
كما قلت آنفاً:
أنه لا يجوز لمسلم أن يزيد على الرقية في معاجلة الإنسي الذي صرعه الجني، يقرأ عليه ما شاء من كتاب الله ومن أدعية رسول الله صلىالله عليه وسلم الصحيحة.
وكفى
أما الزيادة على ذلك( بعضهم يستعملون بخور وبعضهم يستعملون الزيت ) وهذه أشياء أشياء عجيبة جداً،
هذا كله توهيم على الناس
ومحاولة الانفراد بهذه المهنة عن كل الناس؛
لأنه لو بقيت القضية على تلاوة آيات كل واحد يستطيع أن يقرأ بعض الآيات وإذا بالجني يخرج،:
لا.
بدنا بقا نحيطه بشيء من التمويه والسرية -زعموا- حتى تكون مخصصة في طائفة دون طائفة.
أذكر بقوله تعالى: وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ رِجَالٌ مِنْ الإِنسِيَعُوذُو  نَ بِرِجَالٍ مِنْ الْجِنِّ فَزَادُوهُمْ رَهَقاً [الجن:6] .
نسأل الله عز وجل أن يحفظنا عن أن يصرفنا إلى الاستعانة بالجن.

. سؤال 6.....شريط 678

----------


## المعيصفي

الفتوى رقم 15
" ما حكم كتابة الآيات في أوراق ثم حرقها بحجة إحراق الجن إذا لم يرد الخروج "

السائل :
فيه بعض الأمور مثلا . هؤلاء الشباب يعالجون بالقرآن ولكن فيه بعض الطرق مثلا يمسك أحدهم برأس المريض ويقرأ آيات من القرآن ويمسك الثاني بيديه ويقرأ آيات من القرآن ويمسك الثالث برجليه مثلا ويقرأ آيات من القرآن كلهم يقرؤون في آن واحد وجهرا 
وهناك من يكتبون في ورقة في المناديل الورقية هذه يكتبون القرآن ثم يحرقون هذا المنديل بالنار ليخرج البخار .
يقول أن واحد من العلماء ..الدمرداش الله أعلم مصري أخرج كتاب لعلاج المس من الجن 
يقول هذه الطريقة هم يقولون هذا لم نقرأها في الكتاب ولم نجدها في الكتاب والله أعلم هذه الطريقة تحرق الجن الموجود في الإنسي

الإمام الألباني : " ولماذا أحرقوه ؟ "

السائل : لأنه لا يريد أن يخرج

الإمام الألباني : " لكن هو يخرج بتلاوة القرآن كما فعل الرسول عليه والسلام .
على كل حال الصورة التي عرضتها الآن هي من بدع آخر الزمان 
ولذلك نحن نعود إلى ما ذكرناه في أول الجواب 
ليس هناك في معالجة مس الجن إلا تلاوة القرآن ومن شخص .
أما واحد يأخذ بيد والثاني بيد والثالث برجل والرابع برجل هذه تمثيليات "

" الشريط 573 رقم السؤال5 "

----------


## المعيصفي

*فتوى رقم 16* 

*" ما حكم العلاج مِن مَس ( الجن ) وما نصيحتكم للشباب في هذا*"

*السائل : انتشرت عندنا بين الشباب مؤخرا علاج المس من الجن* 
*الشيع الألباني : إيش ؟؟*
*السائل : علاج المس من الجن . فما رأيكم في هذا وبما تنصح الشباب في هذه الأمور .* 
* الشيخ الألباني :* *بالنسبة لمس الجن نحن لا نرى أكثر من تلاوة آيات من القرآن الكريم* 
*اتباعا لسنته عليه الصلاة والسلام .*
*فقد جاء في أكثر من حديث أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام كان يخرج الجان من بني الإنسان بقراءة بعض الآيات من القرآن .* 
*أما ما يشاع في كثير من البلاد الإسلامية أن بعض هؤلاء يفعلون ويأتون بأعمال أكثر من تلاوة قرآن فهذا ليس من الإسلام إطلاقا* 
*مثلا بعضهم يكلم الجني المتلبس بالإنسي وقد يسأله ما بال هذا الصريع ? !* *يقول الجني مثلا هذا مسحور وين السحر تبعه ولا في الفلاة أو الصحراء الفلانية أو البئر الفلاني !!!* *هذا كله محرم  لأنه استعانة** بالجن وليس استعانة بالله عز وجل* 
*وباختصار كما قلت آنفا لا يجوز أكثر من تلاوة القرآن الكريم* 

*الشريط رقم 573 السؤال رقم 04*

----------


## المعيصفي

الفتوى رقم 17 
" هل يجوز الاستعانة بالعرافين لإخراج الجن "

السائل : إنسان أصيب بمس من الجن ، ولم ينفع الطب في علاجه ، ولا يوجد من يخرج هذا الجن من المصاب ، فإذا لجأ إلى عراف من أجل أن يخرج الجن من بدنه ، فهل هذا يجوز له أم لا ، وماذا يفعل ؟

الشيخ الألباني : إذا كان السائل يعني ما يقول حينما يقول : " عرافا "
فالجواب : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - قال: « من أتى عرافا فصدقه بما يقول فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد» إن كان يعني ما يقول، 
أما إن كان يعني أنه يأتي إنسانا يخرج الجن بطريقة مشروعة وهي محدودة جدا، وهي أن يتلو آيات من القرآن الكريم أو رقي ثابتة عن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام وتعويذات يقرؤها على هذا الممسوس أو هذا المصروع، 
فقد يشفى بإذن الله تبارك وتعالى، أما إن كان يستعمل أشياء أخرى كما يبلغنا عن كثير من هؤلاء الذين نصبوا أنفسهم لمعالجة هذا الجنس من الناس ألا وهم الممسوسون فيزعمون أنهم مؤاخون لجني، وأنهم يتصلون معهم أو معه كلما  أراد، وأنه يتكلم معهم، وأنه يسمع كلامهم، وأنهم ينصحونه ويدلون على مرض هذا الممسوس وعلى العلاج وما شابه ذلك فهذا هو العراف الذي نهى الرسول عليه السلام عن إتيانه، 
وهو من الاستعانة بالجن المنهي عنها بمثل قوله تعالى حكاية عن لسان الجن الذين آمنوا بالنبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -، قالوا: {وأنه كان رجال من الإنس يعوذون برجال من الجن فزادوهم رهقا} (الجن: 6) 
أي: تعبا وضلالا ومقتا، 
فحينئذ لا يجوز الذهاب إلى مثل هذا الكاهن أو العراف، لأنه من باب أو لأن ذلك يكون على مذهب أبي نواس: وداوني بالتي كانت هي الداء
يعني: يطلب شرب الخمر، 
هكذا يكون شأن هذا الإنسان المصاب بالمس من بعض الجان حينما يأتي بعض الناس للاستشفاء على يده وهو يستعين بالجن، 
وليس فقط يتلو على الجني المتلبس بالإنسي آيات من القرآن كما ذكرنا أو من التعاويذ الثابتة عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -، فإخراج الجن بهذه الطريقة القرآنية أمر جائز ومفيد؛ لأنه من باب قوله عليه السلام: «من استطاع منكم أن ينفع أخاه فليفعل» 
أما ما سوى ذلك غير تلاوة القرآن والأدعية الواردة عن الرسول عليه السلام فهو تدجيل في تدجيل، فلا يجوز الإتيان ، 
وحينئذ نقول لمن كان مبتلى أن يقصد إلى مثل إنسان صالح معروف أنه يقرأ على الجني، ويمكن أن ربنا عز وجل يفيد الممسوس بمثل هذه القراءة، 
فإن لم يستفد فحسبه الله، لأن الله عز وجل يبتلي عباده بما يشاء، وكثير من الأمراض يصاب بها بعض الناس وتستعصي هذه الأمراض على الأطباء جميعا، ويعيش ويعيش ويعيش، ثم يأتيه اليقين بهذا المرض، يموت به، لكن يسعى إلا أن سعيه يجب أن يكون سعيا مشكورا.

موسوعة الألباني في العقيدة (3/ 1094)

"الهدى والنور" (290/ 46: 25: 00)

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا، واصل بارك الله فيك

----------


## المعيصفي

وجزاك مثله أخي محمد .
وجعلنا من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه .
بوركت .

----------


## المعيصفي

الفتوى رقم 18 :
حكم سؤال الجن عن الغيب النسبي :

السؤال : ما حكم سؤال الجن عن أمور الغيب النسبي ؟جواب الإمام الألباني رحمه الله تعالى :
" لا نرى التوجه إلى الجني بأسئلة تتعلق بالأمور الغيبية لأن ذلك من بواعث ضلال البشر.
والله عز وجل ذكر في القرآن الكريم شيئا من ضلال المشركين السابقين حيت قال رب العالمين تبارك وتعالى حكاية عن أهل الجن الذين جاؤوا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و آمنوا به فقد كان من قولهم :
"و أنه كان رجال من الإنس يعوذون برجال من الجن فزادوهم رهقا" 
فالاستعانة بالجن في معرفة الغيب هو كما يقول بعض المتقدمين حينما يستنكر استغاثة المخلوق بالمخلوق إنه كاستغاثة السجين بالسجين .
فاستعانة البشر بالجن في معرفة أمور الغيب هذا كاستعانة البشر بالبشر فإن الجنسين من الإنس والجن يشتركان في عدم معرفة الغيب .
أما حينما يكون المقصود بالغيب هو أمر واقع ولكنه غائب عن البشر بسبب أن طاقاتهم وقدراتهم محدودة وطاقات الجن أوسع فكذلك نقول لا ينبغي لأن الأمر مع الاستمرار في الاستعانة بهم سيتوسع و يتسع الخرق على الراقي فيقع الناس في الاشتراك بالله عز وجل في شرك الصفات .
فإنكم تعلمون جميعا أن الله عز وجل واحد في ذاته واحد في عبادته و واحد في صفاته فلا يشاركه أحد من المخلوقات مطلقا في معرفة الغيب كما قال تبارك و تعالى
"عالم الغيب فلا يظهر على غيبه أحدا إلا من ارتضى من رسول" 
الأنبياء و الرسل أنفسهم لا يعلمون الغيب و لكن الله عز جل بطريق الإيحاء إليهم يعلمهم عن بعض المغيبات و لا نبي بعد نبينا صلى الله عليه و على آله و سلم .
لذلك فطريق معرفة الغيب هذا طريق مسدود سواء كان من الغيب الذي لم يقع أو من الغيب الذي وقع و هو غير داخل في طوق البشر .
*فالاستعانة بالجني في هذا النوع فهو بلا شك مزلة و ضلالة و هو قد يؤدي كما قلت آنفا إلى الإشراك بالله عز وجل .*





الشريط رقم 188_ السؤال رقم11

----------


## المعيصفي

*الفتوى رقم 19
" الرقية عبادة "
السائل : هل الرقية من الراجح نفعها*
*
الشيخ الألباني : " الرقية لها جانب ثاني .*
*الرقية عبادة سواء نفعت أو ما نفعت هي عبادة .*
*هي دعاء ..الرجل يدعو الله عز وجل فقد يستجاب له وقد لا يستجاب له .
فكون مشكوك الإستجابة ما بنقول نحن نلحقها كطلب الرقية لا ... لأنه طلب الرقية طلب من العبد من العبد لكن أنت لما تدعو الله برقية أو بدعاء مطلق مثلا هذه عبودية كما قال الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام  " الدعاء هو العبادة ".
الرقية هي العبادة فسواء تحقق أثرها أو لم يتحقق فهما سواء لأنها عبادة .*

السائل :الرقية هي العبادة عطفتها على الدعاء ولا في حديث ثاني أن الرقية هي العبادة .
*
الشيخ : لا ما في حديث بس كبيان .
*
*الشريط 628 سؤال 7*

----------


## المعيصفي

*الفتوى رقم 20


شرح حديث الجارية : ( هلا استرقيتم لها ) من خلال حادثة للإمام الألباني مع أهله الكريمة .
*
*" الشيخ الألباني : * *في الأمس القريب وقع بيني و بين زوجتي كانت تشكو من أيام وجع في رأسها ملازم لها . المهم على قلة ما أفعل لأسباب كثيرة وضعت يدي على رأسها ورقيتها ببعض ما جاء في السنة 
السائل : الله يبارك فيك* 
*الشيخ : الله يسلمك ويحفظك .*
*المهم البارحة في الليل أقول لها هل أنت موجوعة فتبسمت وقالت لا الحمد لله من يومها ماعاد شفت .
وهنا انفتح الموضوع هذا . وهنا الشاهد . 
قالت لي : أنه إذا أحسست مثل هذا الشيء يعني  أطلب منك* 
*قلت لها:  لا. وذكرنا هذا الموضوع .
قالت :يعني أنت من نفسك .
قلت هو كذلك وهنا الشاهد الآن* 
*يقول الرسول عليه السلام " من استطاع منكم أن ينفع أخاه فليفعل "* 
*هذا قاله في الرقية .
فالآن هنا يقول " ألا استرقيتم لها " أي ألا طلبتم الرقية لها* 
*مش لكم ...واضح ؟ هذا جواب السؤال ......*
*مداخلة ..
الشيخ : فيه فرق ..هذا داخل في هذا الحديث الذي ذكرناه من استطاع منكم أن ينفع أخاه فليفعل* 
*أنا بعرف أن الرجل هذا مثلا كما يقولون العامة نفسه مبارك ودعوته مستجابة  إلخ . ايه استرقي لها* 
*هي ما استرقت أو هو ما استرقى هو ما خالف المخالفة المشروعة التي قلناها* 

*السائل :* *الرقية في باب المرجوح نفعه هل هو من باب السبعين ألف* 
*الشيخ : لا تقل يا أخي الرقية . قل الإسترقاء .
السائل : إذن خلينا نميز الرقية شو وضعها  والإسترقاء شو وضعه* 
*الشيخ : هذا اللي ذكرناه في فرق* *أن أرقي نفسي بنفسي ومثله أن ترقيني أنت من نفسك هذا كهذا وهذا مشروع* 
*وبين أنا أقول لك أرقني هذا هو المكروه .

"شريط رقم 628 "*

----------


## المعيصفي

الفتوى رقم 21
" حول استعمال التفث "
السائل  : شيخنا ورد النفث في المعوذات والفاتحة فهل يقتصر على هذا أم نعمم في كل القرآن .

الشيخ الألباني : ذلك ما لا نعلمه عن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام فنقف عند ما علمنا .


" الشريط رقم 840 "

----------


## المعيصفي

الفتوى رقم 22
" ما جزاء الذين يسترقون ـ يطلبون من غيرهم أن يرقيهم ـ وأن الطفل لا يدخل في الذين يسترقون لأنه لا يطلب الرقية لنفسه وإنما تطلبها له أمه ولا شيء عليها أيضا "

الشيخ الألباني : ما جزاء الذين يسترقون ؟
الجزاء أنهم ليسوا من السبعين ألفا الذين يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب .
إذا كان الأمر كذلك هل الطفل الصغير يمكن أن يدخل في هذا .
الاسترقاء هو طلب الرقية من الغير . لمن ؟ . لنفسه .
مداخلة : أما نفس المريض يقول ارقني . هذا هو الذي فيه شيء .
الشيخ : هو هذا معناه .
مداخلة : إذا تطوع الراقي ؟
الشيخ : ما فيها شيء أبدا . هذا هو السنة .


" شريط 173 "

----------


## المعيصفي

الفتوى رقم 23 
" كتابة القرآن والأذكار النبوية في الحجب "

السائل : طيب لو ثبت لي أن واحدا منهم يعالج بالقرآن الكريم فهل يجوز لي الذهاب له ؟.
الشيخ الألباني : بس بالقرآن الكريم ؟
السائل : بالآيات والأحاديث .
الشيخ : بس بالقرآن الكريم ؟
السائل : يكتب الحجب . يكتب الآيات على حجاب ويطلب من ...
الشيخ : هلا كشفت القناع .
السائل : نعم .
الشيخ : لما قلت يكتب حجب . هؤلاء لازم تبعد عنهم وتفر منهم فرارك من الأسد .
السائل : ولو كان فيها قرآن كريم .
الشيخ : ولو كان .
السائل : إذن لا يجوز كتابة القرآن على الحجب وإنما فقط القراءة .
الشيخ : أي نعم بس القراءة .لأنه بالرغم ما جاء في الأحاديث من التحذير من اتخاذ التمائم وما شابهها ففي كتابة القرآن في مثل تلك التمائم تعطيل للناس عن تلاوتها والاستعانة بها

*السائل : شيخ . لو كان شخص مثلا ما يقرأ القرآن ـ أميِّ ـ وطلب مني مثلا أرقيه :*
*الشيخ (ارقه ارقه ) .*
*السائل : بالقراءة فقط .*
*الشيخ : نعم .*
*السائل : أما لا يجوز كتابة مثلا آية الكرسي أو المعوذات .*
*الشيخ : لا يجوز* .
السائل : بارك الله فيك شيخ . بارك الله فيك 
الشيخ : وفيك بارك يا أخي . . 
*

" شريط رقم  345"*

----------


## المعيصفي

الفتوى رقم 24 " الكثير من الحالات التي يتم تشخيصها من الذين اتخذوا الرقية والعلاج مهنة هي في الحقيقة أوهام ووساوس من الناس ويستغلها أصحاب المهنة الذين يصطادون في الماء العكر ." السائل: هل الجن فعلا يتلبس في الإنسان ؟  وما هي الطرق الشرعية لمحاولة إخراج هذا الجن؟  الشيخ الألباني : هي الطريقة الوحيدة .. وهي تلاوة القرآن السائل : ثم كيف يعرف أن هذا الشخص قد تلبسه جني؟  الشيخ : ربما قد يكون لها ظواهر ويكفي منها أن يكون المريض الممسوس قد عالج نفسه مراراً وتكرارً عن الأطباء الماديين فما نجح طبهم فيه، فيصبح عنده قناعة أنه لعله ممسوس، يذهب إلى بعض من [عُرِف] بأنه يقرأ على أمثال هؤلاء،  لكن هناك ظاهرة مريبة الآن،  وهي أن الناس .. أردت أن أقول أن مس الجن للإنس هذه حقيقة شرعية لا سبيل لإنكارها، وفي القرآن الكريم آية يُشبِّه ربنا عز وجل فيها: {الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ الرِّبَا لا يَقُومُونَ إِلَّا كَمَا يَقُومُ الَّذِي يَتَخَبَّطُهُ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنَ الْمَسِّ} (البقرة: 275)،  فهذه الآية تشير إلى أن الشيطان يمس الإنسان ويتلبسه بحيث يجعله ينصرع، وانصراع الإنسي حقيقة واقعة لا يمكن إنكارها؛ لأننا نراه يرتمي أرضاً ويخرج الزبد من فمه وتتطور مظاهر بدنه ويعترف الطب إلى أنه لا معالجة لديه لهذه الظاهرة، بينما النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - قد عالج بعض الناس في زمانه بتلاوته بعض الآيات الكريمة ومخاطبته عليه السلام للشيطان الذي كان متلبساً بذاك الإنسان، ثم جرى على هذا بعض العلماء الأفاضل الذين نعتقد بأنهم أبعد العلماء عن الخرافة وعن الدجل وأن يمشي من تحتهم الزغل ألا وهو شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله، فقد كان مشهوراً بمعالجته لأمثال هؤلاء المصابين، فهذه حقيقة لا يمكن إنكارها،  لكن أردت أن أقول بأن الناس اليوم دخلتهم كثير من الأوهام؛ بحيث أنه ما يصاب أحدهم بشيء ولو كان أمراً طبيعياً إلا ويتوهم أن هناك سحراً، أو يكون هناك جني متلبس يحول بين المسلم أو المسلمة وما يريده، هذا كثيراً ما يقع وفي الأمس القريب .. ليلة أمس اتصلت بي امرأتان الأولى أم لثلاث بنات تقول في المقدمة أريد أن أعرض مشكلتي عليك. فقلت لها: تفضلي،  فقالت: عندي ثلاث بنات يأتيهم الخُطَّاب ولا يحدث نصيب،  فالأم كأم متضجرة من هذه الحالة، فتظن ربما يكون هناك سحر أو يكون هناك كتابة أو كذا .. فتسأل عن معالجة بالطريقة التي تَخصَّص فيها بعض الناس اليوم من الكتابة أو من مخاطبة من يظن أنه متلبس بجني ونحو ذلك. الحقيقة أني أطلت النفس معها وأفهمتها بأن هذه ظاهرة طبيعية يا بنت الحلال،  وسألتها عن عمر ابنتها الكبيرة فقالت سبع وعشرين سنة، والصغيرة سبعة عشر تقريباً،  قلت لها هذا الوضع وضع طبيعي خاصة شباب اليوم مشغولين بالدراسة وبالشغل وبايعين التعجيل بالزواج بمثل هذه الدراسة التي ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان.  الخلاصة اقتنعت مني أخيراً أن الوضع طبيعي وليس له علاقة بموضوع السحر والجن .. إلى آخره . بعد قليل اتصلت بنت تسألني أظن تسألني عن الدكتور عادل في الزرقاء، تسألني ما رأيك هناك شخص يعالج بعض الناس الذي يظن أنهم مصابون بشيء من المس، قلت لها رأساً: أنت بنت المرأة التي كانت تحكي معي قبل دقائق؟  فوجِئَت، فوجئت . طبعاً هي أنكرت، أخذت الخلاصة أتكلم معها أيضاً، والخلاصة أنني تعمقت معها في السؤال . وسألتها ماذا يفعل هذا الرجل وهنا الشاهد الآن، هل عندما تذهب إليه المرأة يمد يده إليها،  قالت: يضع يده على جبينها،  قلت: هذا لا يجوز. وبعد ذلك رَقَّعَت الجواب بأنه من فوق الثوب أو الغطاء أو ما شابه ذلك،  قلت على كل حال أنا ما أستطيع أن أجيبك بجواب سلبي أو إيجابي إلا إذا عرفت حقيقة عمل هذا الرجل، هل تعرفيه أو لا تعرفيه؟  قالت: أنا لا أعرفه.  قلت لها: ليس عندي جواب. والسلام عليكم.  الشاهد الآن هناك وسوسة حول هذه الناحية مع أن هذه حقيقة . فتوسَّعوا فيها، واستُغلت هذه الوسوسة من كثير من الناس الذين يريدون أن يصطادوا في الماء العكر واتخذوها مهنة . حتى بعض النساء يتعاطون هذه المهنة ويتعاطون مع قراءة بعض الآيات وقد لا يحسنون تلاوتها أمورا هي عين الدجل،  ولذلك الذي ينبغي أن يكون موقف المسلم من هذه الظاهرة هو الإيمان بما سبق ذكره آنفاً أن الجني قد يتلبس بالإنسي،  وأن معالجة هذه المشكلة إنما يكون بتلاوة القرآن فقط،  فمن أصيب بشيء من هذا فعليه أن يسأل عن المشايخ الذين يتعاطون التلاوة في حدود الأحكام الشرعية ولا يتوسعون في ذلك،  بعضهم يستعملون الزيت، وبعضهم يستعملون الماء الذي ألقي على إناء مقروءاً مكتوباً عليه بعض الآيات، وهذه مع الأسف يفتي به بعض القدامى والمحدثين من العلماء، ولكن لا أجد لهم في ذلك سلفاً. "الهدى والنور" (627/ 17: 14: 00)

----------


## المعيصفي

* الفتوى رقم 25 
" النشرة التي من عمل الشيطان هي :* 
*الرقى التي ليست من القرآن و السنة الصحيحة و هي التي جاء إطلاق لفظ الشرك عليها
في غير ما حديث 

قال الإمام الألباني تحت حديث " النشرة من عمل الشيطان "* *:
 " النشرة " : الرقية . قال الخطابي : " النشرة : ضرب من الرقية
و العلاج ، يعالج به من كان يظن به مس الجن " .* 
*قلت : يعني الرقى غير المشروعة
، و هي ما ليس من القرآن و السنة الصحيحة و هي التي جاء إطلاق لفظ الشرك عليها
في غير ما حديث ،* 
*و قد تقدم بعضها ، فانظر مثلا : ( 331 و 1066 ) ، و قد يكون
الشرك مضمرا في بعض الكلمات المجهولة المعنى ، أو مرموزا له بأحرف مقطعة ، كما
يرى في بعض الحجب الصادرة من بعض الدجاجلة ،* 
*و على الرقى المشروعة يحمل ما علقه البخاري عن قتادة قال : قلت لسعيد بن المسيب : رجل به طب ( أي سحر ) أو يؤخذ عن امرأته ، أيحل عنه أو ينشر ؟ قال : لا بأس به ، إنما يريدون به الإصلاح ، فأما ما ينفع فلم ينه عنه .* 
*و وصله الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 10 / 233 ) من رواية
الأثرم و غيره من طرق عن قتادة عنه . و رواية قتادة أخرجها ابن أبي شيبة ( 8 /
28 ) بسند صحيح عنه مختصرا .*
* هذا و لا خلاف عندي بين الأثرين ، فأثر الحسن يحمل
على الاستعانة بالجن و الشياطين و الوسائل المرضية لهم كالذبح لهم و نحوه ، وهو المراد بالحديث ،* 
*و أثر سعيد على الاستعانة بالرقى و التعاويذ المشروعة بالكتاب و السنة .* 
*و إلى هذا مال البيهقي في " السنن " ،* 
*و هو المراد بما ذكره الحافظ عن الإمام أحمد أنه سئل عمن يطلق السحر عن المسحور ؟ فقال : " لا بأس به
" . 
و أما قول الحافظ : " و يختلف الحكم بالقصد ، فمن قصد بها خيرا ، و إلا فهو شر " . 
قلت : هذا لا يكفي في التفريق ، لأنه قد يجتمع قصد الخير مع كون الوسيلة إليه شر ، 
كما قيل في المرأة الفاجرة : ... ... ... ... ... ليتها لم تزن و لم تتصدق . 
و من هذا القبيل معالجة بعض المتظاهرين بالصلاح للناس بما يسمونه بـ ( الطب الروحاني ) سواء كان ذلك على الطريقة القديمة من اتصاله بقرينة من الجن كما كانوا عليه في الجاهلية ، 
أو بطريقة ما يسمى اليوم باستحضار الأرواح ، ونحوه عندي التنويم المغناطيسي ، 
فإن ذلك كله من الوسائل التي لا تشرع لأن مرجعها إلى الاستعانة بالجن التي كانت من أسباب ضلال المشركين كما جاء في القرآن الكريم : *( و أنه كان رجال من الإنس يعوذون برجال من الجن فزادوهم رهقا
)* 
أي خوفا و إثما .* 
*و ادعاء بعض المبتلين بالاستعانة بهم أنهم إنما يستعينون بالصالحين منهم ، دعوى كاذبة لأنهم مما لا يمكن - عادة - مخالطتهم و معاشرتهم ، التي تكشف عن صلاحهم أو طلاحهم ،* 
*و نحن نعلم بالتجربة أن كثيرا ممن تصاحبهم أشد المصاحبة من الإنس ، يتبين لك أنهم لا يصلحون ، 
قال تعالى : *( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن من أزواجكم و أولادكم عدوا لكم فاحذروهم )* 
هذا في الإنس الظاهر ، فما بالك بالجن الذين قال الله تعالى فيهم : *( إنه يراكم هو و قبيله من حيث لا ترونهم )* .*

*السلسلة الصحيحة*

----------

